# WhatsApp Group for SE Applicants



## SEaspirant (Feb 2, 2022)

I was wondering if there is also any active WhatsApp Group or Forum for the SE applicants. I am gearing towards taking the SE in April, 2022. SO wanted to see if anyone has info on a WhatsApp Group or additional SE forums.


----------



## mls (Feb 21, 2022)

I was wondering that myself.


----------



## psustruct (Feb 21, 2022)

There is an SE forum on Discord.com. The join code is VbRgNAfbFU


And there is a study group on Facebook








Structural Engineering Exam Study Group | Facebook


This is a study group for the Structural Engineering Exam offered through NCEES. This is intended to be a place where examinees can post questions, lessons learned, CODE questions, etc. While it is...




www.facebook.com


----------



## SEaspirant (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

